# The Creation of Philip Glass's Annunciation Piano Quintet (2018)



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The Creation of Philip Glass's Annunciation Piano Quintet (2018)

Only a few views, it must have just been released.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for this, regenmusic. Nadia Boulanger was right when she said that Philip Glass would make a big impression in music.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmmm, all I heard were two of the Piano Etudes...

By the way, Glass's Etudes must be setting some sort of record for the number of complete recordings of a work within ten years of its composition. He's up to at least five by my account. Amazing.


----------

